# What type of personality do musicians tend to have?



## virgilsc

I asked this a little earlier... But this I want to specify, *classical* musicians... Cello player. What type of personality would a female cello player likely have?


----------



## Wicked_one

I don't think there's a pattern there: if you're a violinist you're like that, if you play piano, you must be like that...

The personality of a musician is not smth different than your own or mine. Yeah, of course, people are different, but in the end what influences me and you, influences the musician. The whole thing is manipulated by your brain. You borrow stuff from people everyday without realizing that and if you see a movie and you say "wow, I want to be like that", with practice that will mark your personality and it will become you.

So... IMO, a female cello player would be just like another female.. but gifted with this cello playing thing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wicked_one said:


> I don't think there's a pattern there: if you're a violinist you're like that, if you play piano, you must be like that...


You may be right. However, from what I've seen, in general, certain personality types seem to gravitate toward certain instruments. As far as female cellists, though, I haven't been around enough of them to know what type that is.


----------



## Argus

Generally, fascistic.


----------



## Nix

Eh, I disagree to some extent with Wicked_One. I'm a music major at a conservatory and you can make some generalizations, but they are just that- generalizations. This also happens to be a frequent topic at the lunch table  

First off musicians in general are different from other people because they're the type of people who give up financial security to express themselves and do something their passionate about... being good at the instrument is only one part of it- to get good you must have ambition and a real love for music. 

Now as for the generalizations to specific players, I'm just gonna go ahead and repeat what I've said/heard in conversations... keep in mind this is all meant in good fun, and I'm only saying this because I think other members of the board who aren't musicians would be interested in this sort of insight in what we think about. Also, this is for college students, not sure about professionals... 

Flutists- sassy and usually outgoing
Clarinetists- very chill on the outside, but crazy on the inside
Oboist- very **** 
Brass- like to party, and of course- sexually promiscuous. 
Violinists- competitive, serious, a little anti-social 
Violists- weird (maybe 'odd' is a nicer way to say that)
Cellists- competitive and pretentious but discreet about it
Bassists- nice, very laid back
Harpists- very approachable, a little sassy
Vocalists- not the brightest of the bunch, attention seeking
Composers- also just weird 

Again all in good fun, and I have friends in just about every major, and they came up with their own description for them.


----------



## Meaghan

virgilsc said:


> I asked this a little earlier... But this I want to specify, *classical* musicians... Cello player. What type of personality would a female cello player likely have?


You're in love with a female cellist you don't actually know, aren't you?


----------



## Meaghan

Nix said:


> Flutists- sassy and usually outgoing
> Clarinetists- very chill on the outside, but crazy on the inside
> Oboist- very ****
> Brass- like to party, and of course- sexually promiscuous.
> Violinists- competitive, serious, a little anti-social
> Violists- weird (maybe 'odd' is a nicer way to say that)
> Cellists- competitive and pretentious but discreet about it
> Bassists- nice, very laid back
> Harpists- very approachable, a little sassy
> Vocalists- not the brightest of the bunch, attention seeking
> Composers- also just weird


Haha.
In high school, many of the best clarinetists I knew were competitive and critical because we were often the most common wind players and they were terrified of being unseated. Not so true here though, I think just because it's such a small school and we have space for all our clarinetists in the ensembles. And people care a lot less about being principal.


----------



## PsIloveU

A female cello player would be kind and sympathetic. They can understand your troubles. They can be shy at times but they're easy going most of the time. They like to take in charge( at least my friend does). They are sometimes a perfectionist. But the personality really depends on who they are. Different people have different personalities.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Nix said:


> Flutists- sassy and usually outgoing
> Clarinetists- very chill on the outside, but crazy on the inside
> Oboist- very ****
> Brass- like to party, and of course- sexually promiscuous.
> Violinists- competitive, serious, a little anti-social
> Violists- weird (maybe 'odd' is a nicer way to say that)
> Cellists- competitive and pretentious but discreet about it
> Bassists- nice, very laid back
> Harpists- very approachable, a little sassy
> Vocalists- not the brightest of the bunch, attention seeking
> Composers- also just weird


Hm... maybe I should have been a clarinetist (was my second choice), I'm more like that than the flutist stereotype. 

The Meyers-Briggs Test:

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

Best personality test I know. Most accurate/in depth.


----------



## Shawn6Xuandy

LOL, i used to have a very close friend who was a female cellist...
the point is, "USED TO"
she is VERY confident, wish everyone would listen to her and when you don't, she blame you for it..
she thinks she is quite perfect and she loves to criticrize people who are not that good in music...
that's why i used the word USED TO ><"

yet, she is really a good player, that's what kept my mouth shout although i always disagree on her thoughts...


----------



## petercheck

They can be shy at times but they're easy going most of the time. They like to take in charge at least my friend does . They are sometimes a perfectionist. But the personality really depends on who they are. Musicians can be very well adept at learning new things and having a different point of view. Also a deeper emotional intelligence cause by music's influence on brain activity.Different people have different personalities.


----------



## mcrosbie

???? On what do you base this view?


----------



## mcrosbie

Sorry that was in response to Argus saying that a female cellist is fascistic.


----------



## mcrosbie

I think we can say in general that many good classical musicians tend to be sensitive, emotional, and possibly a bit manic-depressive???


----------

